# Birthday Cream Cheese pound cake....easy too!  (q-views to show how)



## kathrynn (Jun 23, 2013)

My Daughter's 23rd birthday is today.  For her Cake every year she requests this one.  It has been one of my Favs from my Grand-mother's recipes. Going to show yall just how easy it is too!

3 sticks of Butter...only buttah

1 8 oz pack of Cream Cheese

6 eggs

3 cups of sugar

3 cups of plain flour...and I don't sift it

1 tsp Vanilla flavoring (and I only use the real stuff)

Bundt pan...or 3 loaf pans

Baking spray to coat the pans

2 hours at the 300*....tooth pic test to see when done.

Set oven at 300* to preheat.  Take the butter and the cream cheese and cream them together well.













DSCN4491.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 23, 2013






This is what that looks like after mixing.













DSCN4490.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 23, 2013






I let the butter and cream cheese come to room temp and soften.  Will be easier to mix.













DSCN4494.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 23, 2013






Now take one egg at a time...and blend them in the batter mixing well after each addition.













DSCN4495.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 23, 2013






This is what it will look like after all the eggs have been added.













DSCN4496.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 23, 2013






Add the flour next.  I usually add one cup of the flour and mix well...cause I don't want the flour flying all over the kitchen or me.













DSCN4498.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 23, 2013






This batter will be very thick.  This is what it will look like after all 3 cups of flour have been mixed.  Thick big time.













DSCN4497.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 23, 2013






Now for the vanilla...I just eyeball the measurement.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















DSCN4499.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 23, 2013






Nice and thick fluffy batter.  Ready for the bundt pan.  Now....I use Pam Baking spray and coat the inside of the pan...take a paper towel and make sure that you srpead the wealth and all areas are covered.













DSCN4502.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 23, 2013






Put in the oven at the 300* and let cook for about 2 hours.  Tooth pick test to see when its done.  Will put the finish pic in when its outta the oven.  You kitchen will smell wonderful!

Kat


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 23, 2013)

Ooooo... that sounds great!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I like Pound Cake anyhow. Thanks , Kat. Got it copied and stored , I'm gonna do this one soon. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy B-day to Daughter and a big Thanks to Grand Maw.

Have fun . . .


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm trying to get my smokehouse finished and now you are going to put me back in the kitchen baking!!!

Just so I don't mess up the flour like I did with the biscuits, when you say "plain flour" do you mean "all purpose"?

I'm waiting on the finish!!!!


----------



## gary morris (Jun 23, 2013)

Mmmmm... looks lovely, nice ingredients too.  Can I ask how heavy a 'stick of butter' is please.  I need one of those holy tins too, I'm going shopping tomorrow.  Many happy returns to your daughter, she has a talented Mom.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jun 23, 2013)

I absolutely love cream cheese pound cake!  And what perfect timing to post this, with the summer berries coming on strong now.  I'm sure your daughter will be thrilled with her birthday cake!

I'm so impressed with your baking skills!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've book marked this recipe, Miss Kat, and will be making it very soon. Thanks so much for the clear step-by-step instructions.

Hope you have a great week!

Clarissa


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the comments guys!  Jessi always wants this one for all special occasions!  Dave...yes....AP flour....nothing special.

Here is the final!













finish lb cake.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 24, 2013


















finish lb cake top.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 24, 2013






Major easy and tastes great!

Did some ribs...and sausages yesterday too.  Will post them in another post in a few days.

Thanks for lookin' at my cookin'

Kat


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 24, 2013)

Gary Morris said:


> Mmmmm... looks lovely, nice ingredients too.  Can I ask how heavy a 'stick of butter' is please.  I need one of those holy tins too, I'm going shopping tomorrow.  Many happy returns to your daughter, she has a talented Mom.


Morning Gary...1 stick of butter here is 8 TBS...or 1/2 cup.  3 sticks would equal 1 1/2 cups of butter.

Kat


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 24, 2013)

Here is a picture of it sliced.













DSCN4507.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 24, 2013


















DSCN4506.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 24, 2013






No Sad line either!  Woot Woot!

Kat


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Jun 24, 2013)

This looks delish!!


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jun 24, 2013)

Great cross-sectional picture, Kat!!   The times I've made cream cheese pound cake I've ended up with areas that seemed undercooked or solidified or something.  I have no idea what I am doing wrong, but obviously you've got the right way all figured out. 

Your pound cake looks divine!

Have a great night!
Clarissa


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 24, 2013)

That's a great looking cake and I have to agree, with berries it would be heavenly!!! Thanks for the recipe and belated wishes to Jessi!


----------



## seenred (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice, Kat!  That looks totally yummy...thanks for sharing the recipe!  Copied and saved...

Red


----------



## sqwib (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks incredible Thanks


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks Sqwib!  It tastes amazing!  AND....its easy!

Kat


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks awesome!! I'm wondering if cake flour would work? I seem to be out of AP, just have bread and cake flour at the moment but really want to make that cake.

RIGHT NOW


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 28, 2013)

I have never used the cake flour for this one.  BUT...made a huge mistake one time and used self rising....it was a volcano in the oven.

Cake flour is just silky compared to AP....I am supposing.  Never used Cake flour at all.

If you do try it let me know....MD!

Kat


----------



## chefrob (Jun 29, 2013)

interesting recipe....the difference from cake/AP/bread flours is the amount of gluten. cake flour should work in this one and should result in a more tender cake......can't hurt to try it.


----------



## bluto (Jul 17, 2013)

Looks great, I really want to try this with my kids, they love cooking with me.  Any suggestions for high altitude changes/directions?


----------

